# Ligue 1 13-14.09



## A_Skywalker (Sep 9, 2008)

Auxerre v Nancy

13/09/2008 18:00 BST
  2.40 2.85 3.00 All Bets (23) 
Le Mans v Toulouse

13/09/2008 18:00 BST
  1.90 2.95 4.20 All Bets (22) 
Lyon v Nice

13/09/2008 18:00 BST
  1.35 4.20 8.00 All Bets (23) 
Monaco v Lorient

13/09/2008 18:00 BST
  1.90 3.00 4.10 All Bets (22) 
Rennes v Le Havre

13/09/2008 18:00 BST
  1.65 3.30 5.20 All Bets (22) 
Valenciennes v Grenoble

13/09/2008 18:00 BST
  2.00 3.00 3.75 All Bets (22) 
Bordeaux v Marseille

13/09/2008 20:00 BST
  2.35 2.95 2.95 All Bets (23) 
Caen v St.Etienne

14/09/2008 16:00 BST
  2.50 2.90 2.80 All Bets (23) 
Sochaux v Lille

14/09/2008 16:00 BST
  2.35 2.85 3.05 All Bets (23) 
Paris SG v Nantes

14/09/2008 20:00 BST
  1.60 3.40 5.50 All Bets (22)


----------

